# Where are they now???



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

After reading about the passing of a great model railroader, Andy Sperandeo. Mr. Sperandeo was a legend and an inspiration for my generation of model railroaders. That got me thinking about whatever happen to the others that I looked up to when I was first starting out in this great hobby. Anybody remember John Olsen and Malcolm Furrow? Those three gentlemen were the ones I looked up to for inspiration. Just like Bruce Chubb's Sunset Valley layout and Allen McClelland's Virginian & Ohio. Both of which were great layouts whose pictures and articles in M.R. magazine were what kept me going as a young rookie in the hobby. Great childhood memories of them all.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

While not a modeler, don't forget Don Roder, owner and operator of GarGraves Trackage Corp. Most of your serious modelers use GarGraves track.


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

Bruce Chubb lives in Grand Rapids, Michigan and has a greatly expanded (vs. the original Sunset Valley) railroad called the Sunset Valley Oregon Division in his basement. He is still active in the hobby and in fact has an article on signalling in the newest _Railroad Model Craftsman_. You can do a Google search on the new railroad name and get some Youtube videos and images including a track plan.

Allen McClelland still lives in Dayton, Ohio but is without a home layout. The concept of his V&O railroad lives on as part of the Virginian Deepwater District layout that is owned by a friend of Allen's. The Deepwater District runs trains from the VGN, C&O, NYC and V&O. Allen is the V&O/NYC dispatcher for monthly operating sessions on the Deepwater District. I see him whenever I'm invited to one of those sessions. He also continues to give clinics at local NMRA functions.

http://www.deepwaterdistrict.com/


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for the update on Bruce and Allen, Both of them are hero's in my book along with John Olsen Andy Sperandeo and Malcolm Furrow. I still have my original M.R. mags. where both Bruce and Allen's layout were originally featured. I liked how Bruce Chubb painted his engine rooster like the S.P. daylight colors.


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

Back in 2006 I got to operate on Bruce's new layout during an NMRA regional convention. One of the trains I drew was powered by a pair of original SV F-units. That was a thrill for me. Here are a few photos.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

That's the S.V. that I remember as a teenager, great pictures. The engine terminal and I think snake creek or snake river jct. I can't remember from the pictures. They were my favorite scenes from the magazines photo shoot.


----------

